# Pro/Amateur



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Guys...

Been about 2 months since started trying to put on weight. Have put on some, a bit of fat too though. Cant really see much in the way of gains. Guna get some whey next month.

I'm not an athlete or anything, and can't stick 100% to diets or training with my lifestyle.

Can i still gain well when not training like a pro? EG/ two hard weight sessions a week, and fairly good amounts of protein with a good lot of whey to help?

Running a bit low on inspiration and motivation atm 

Want some arms!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes nmate u can gain fine only training twice a week a few guys on her do that out of choice and gain well...

post ur diet and how u currently train mate


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeh, big will help you out. Hes the 2 dam man.

Like b said, post your diet up on the forum and training split.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Eating a normal veggie diet whilst trying to cut out crap.

Eat a lot of cottage cheese, eggs, beans, and drink a lot of milk to try and make some protein up.

Wana buy whey but cant afford it atm as my car is costing me a bomb. When I finally do get some will take 3 servings a day.

As for training, work all weekend now so can only make the gym two days a week.

I rotate between Biceps/Back, Pecs/Tris and Legs.

I also train other muscles a bit more intensly at random times, like Traps and Abs.

I think I'd have to double my arm circumference for them not to look lanky!

Talk about mission impossible!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Two sessions a week should be fine.. perfect for many people. As long as your diet and the actual routine is spot on, you will gain well.

What is your current routine exactly, including sets and reps?


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Ok. I'm crap with names and stuff guys but here goes..

for arms day..

3 sets of 6 reps hammer curls

3 sets of 8 vertical row machine? (the one that works bis)

3 sets of 8 pull ups/chin ups (weight assisted)

3 sets of 6-8 lat pull downs (machine)

3 sets of 6 on another kind of row machine but with one cable with a handle that you use to pull the weights. Mainly for back.

Pecs/Tris

3 sets of 6-8 Bench Press

3 sets of 6 dips (weight assisted)

3 sets of 8 pec machine, you know the one where you bring your arms around until they meet.

3 sets of 8 vertical row machine but the opposite direction (push) for tris and pecs.

3 sets of 8 on a machine where you pull down a bar for resistance against tris

Legs

3 sets of 6-8 squats

3 stes of 8 Leg press machine

3 sets of 8 calf squatting machine

3 sets of 8 on 2 more machines working quads and calfs mainly

For Traps I do shrugs and usually crunches for abs occasionally.

Think thats everything


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Are you gaining at all on this routine? Is your strength going up each session?

And are you doing that routine twice a week? If so, that's far too much IMO. In fact, all-in-all, your routine comprises of too many isolation movements and not enough compounds.

A GOOD 2-day routine will look something like this (not including warm-ups):

Monday (upper body push and abs)

---------

DB Bench 2x6

Military Press 2x6

Dips 2x6

Weighted abs 2x10

Thurs (legs and upper body pull)

------

Squats 1x20

Leg Press 1x15

SLDL 1x8

Chins 2x6

BB Row 2x6

BB Curls 1x8

Calf raise 1x15

True hardgainers will need to do slightly less than this, but it's a reasonable start for most.

Mostly big compound movements that will make you strong. Start light, get your form PERFECT, and focus TOTALLY on adding a SMALL (1-2kg) amount of weight each and every week. As soon as a lift stalls, switch it up for something else.

If you can't gain at all on this, do LESS not more - dump out the BB curls and reduce everything else to one work set.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

WOW.

Doesn't seem like much compared to what I was doing.

Maybe why I havn't been gaining!

Can you please describe..

Military press,

SLDL (straight leg dead lifts)? arent these quite hard to do?

BB Row, is that the machine Ive been using?

Is DB Bench just normal bench presses?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

McRoNiX said:


> WOW.
> 
> Doesn't seem like much compared to what I was doing.
> 
> ...


It doesn't seem lot on paper - but if you're doing it right, each workout WILL be exhausting and hard!! Each one of those moves are big heavy moves and will take a lot out of you if done right. Note that I havent listed warm-ups - which may be 2-4 sets of EASY progressive weights.

Military press = barbell overhead press.

SLDL = stiff legged deadlift - yes they are hard to do so go REALLY light to start with and get the form solid. You should feel it mostly in your hams - if not then you're doing it wrong.

BB Row = barbell row.. not machine.

DB Bench = dumbell bench - yes normal bench press with dumbells.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Can i speed the growth of my arms up or just let them grow with everything else?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

McRoNiX said:


> Can i speed the growth of my arms up or just let them grow with everything else?


They will grow when everything else grows. Trying to put empasis on arms usually makes people overtrain them... and they actually lag as a result. Ironic really.

Your biceps should be getting hammered with rows and chins - a single set of curls is usually more than enough to finish them off. Your tris get fried from bench and dips. By all means do direct arm work, but ensure you're able to add weight to the bar each week. If you can't, you're probably overtraining.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

ok thanks.

I have noticed definition beginning to show in my triceps.

Just want some big arms now!

Patience is a virtue eh?


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

sorry big (or anyone else)...

What warm ups would u suggest?

Just a few sets on very little weight?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

McRoNiX said:


> sorry big (or anyone else)...
> 
> What warm ups would u suggest?
> 
> Just a few sets on very little weight?


It depends what exercise and what weight you're doing.

For example if you're about to do 200kgx5 on a deadlift, your lifts might look like this:

60kgx10

100kgx5

140kgx3

180kgx1

200kgx5 <-- work set

However, if you're about to do 50kgx10 on curls, you might only do:

30kg x 8

50kg x 10 <-- work set

Heck on curls you may even skip warm-ups if your bis are already warmed up from having done back exercises previously.

The idea of warm-up sets is to get your muscles warmed up and to get you used to lifting the weight with perfect form before doing your work set. They should be easy and require little rest between sets. If your warm-ups wear you out at all or compromise your work set(s) in any way, then you're not warming up correctly.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

listen to big mate he knows his sh1t!!! ( speakin of you big ! wheres my routine hu? lol) as was kindof said if you really wont your arms to grow mate you need to back off on them sounds like madness i know but thats the way it is!! anyway keep posting and the help will keep coming tust me its working for me


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Deano1 said:


> listen to big mate he knows his sh1t!!! ( speakin of you big ! wheres my routine hu? lol) as was kindof said if you really wont your arms to grow mate you need to back off on them sounds like madness i know but thats the way it is!! anyway keep posting and the help will keep coming tust me its working for me


Clear out your PM box so I can send it to you then biatch!... 



> Deano1 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

big said:


> Clear out your PM box so I can send it to you then biatch!...


well if people didnt keep sending me so many love letters it wouldnt be full would it ?????? bigboy!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Deano1 said:


> well if people didnt keep sending me so many love letters it wouldnt be full would it ?????? bigboy!


Dirty Batty been coming onto you again?


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

big said:


> Dirty Batty been coming onto you again?


:boohoo: I dont wont to talk about it   :boohoo:


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

cheers guys.

Did the first session of my new routine today but included 2x6 shrugs  i couldn't resisit I love that exercise.

Jeez military presses really get you working dont they!

Anyway, cheers for help guys, I'll let you know how things are going in a few weeks.

Bought a blender to make some nice shakes yesterday too 

Thanks again.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

good goin mate let us know how it goes!!!


----------

